# SIPS V110 Package.zip - Download



## TheoKrueger (Jul 7, 2006)

SIPS V110 Package.zip

Grab your copy here:

http://www.theokrueger.com/Sips.htm

(I still haven't written a description of new features etc. Coming up soon.)


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jul 7, 2006)

BTW Guys. The archive is a .RAR within a .ZIP file and i have no means of fixing that stuff here at work, sorry. If anyone has the time to send me a .zip and a .rar archive attached to an e-mail that would be great! cheers


----------



## kotori (Jul 7, 2006)

TheoKrueger @ Sat Jul 08 said:


> BTW Guys. The archive is a .RAR within a .ZIP file and i have no means of fixing that stuff here at work, sorry. If anyone has the time to send me a .zip and a .rar archive attached to an e-mail that would be great! cheers



Hi Theo,
I sent you a mail with the files.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you Nils, you are a rare person.

Cheers,
Teo


----------



## Thonex (Jul 8, 2006)

TheoKrueger @ Sat Jul 08 said:


> Thank you Nils, you are a rare person.
> 
> Cheers,
> Teo



I would go one step further and say he's "unique"  

T


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the hard work on these scripts! Much appreciated for us non-programming types.
One question...in version 1.05 of this script when legato was active it had a yellow highlight in the control window. This is no longer the case in 1.10. Is this normal?
It seems to be working so I'm just curious.
I've started using it with the SAM Solo sessions and it's pretty cool.
I even made a skin based on the original SIPS skins with a French Horn overlay...

Cheers,
J


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jul 12, 2006)

Dr.Quest @ 12th July 2006 said:


> I even made a skin based on the original SIPS skins with a *French Horn* overlay...


Nice, very nice. Now let's have the rest of the orchestra :wink:
What would life be without greed :razz:


----------



## Tatsu Nagao (Jul 13, 2006)

The download site shows this message,
*This site is currently unavailable*

Would you please check it ?


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jul 13, 2006)

I am sorry Tatsu, i just noticed that myself... seems that i am out of bandwidth and the reg has expired. To be fixed asap.


----------



## set (Jul 14, 2006)

I download the scripts a couple of day ago, but didn't get a chance to play with them until l last night. Amazing job. Thanks for all the great work.


----------



## Tatsu Nagao (Jul 14, 2006)

TheoKrueger @ Fri Jul 14 said:


> I am sorry Tatsu, i just noticed that myself... seems that i am out of bandwidth and the reg has expired. To be fixed asap.


Thanks for your effort.


----------

